
Show HN: Shellshare – live terminal broadcasts with a single command - vitorbaptistaa
http://shellshare.net
======
vitorbaptistaa
Author here.

I've built shellshare.net because I often want to quickly show someone
something on my terminal (a weird error, for example), but using tmux/screen
is too involved (SSH keys, firewalls, NATs, ...).

I also found it useful to help debug some issue on a friend's computer. I'd
ask them to broadcast their terminal on shellshare.net, and start debugging it
passing commands through IM.

It doesn't save the broadcasts (for that, I recommend
[http://asciinema.org](http://asciinema.org)), nor allows multiple people to
control the terminal (as screen/tmux), but it fills a niche that, as far as I
know, wasn't possible before.

Comments, suggestions, and pull requests are appreciated.

------
cphoover
Cool concept... The thing that I think developers will not like about this is
the concept of running the result of the unencrypted http request into python.
Would suggest enforcing SSL use as a safety precaution.

